# Attention to Detail - Megalog: 2013 GT-R Show/SQ Build - Mosconi, Gladen, Pioneer



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

So after much delay, I am very proud to present this build log to yall. As some of you know, I have always been a huge fan of attention to detail; precision fit and finish, detailed overlays, inserts and well organized wiring impresses me far above superficial flash and awe. 

For the last decade or so, using my limited skill set i have tried my best to adhere to those values, but since having Joey come on board as a partner, I truly feel SiS's potential has been taken to a whole new level. Luckily for us, we were able to hook up with a SUPERB gentleman from Vancouver that had the desire and means for us to flex our muscle and build the coolest system we can up to now. Some of you have met J.J. at our open house and I am sure you can all agree he is one of the nicest people we have ever met.

The project started...shall we say a bit more innocently over a year ago, and the original idea was to build a nice custom system that sounded great and can be taken to car shows and sq competitions...over time, it sorta evolved into something a bit more extreme  

Before i get started, i would like to thank the following parties for their invaluable support in making this project come to life:

1. J.J. aka Lunchbox12 for allowing us to work on his prized possession
2. Scott our rep aka Pdqwrx for always helping us 
3. The great folks at ORCA for their support and technical feedback
4. Gladen Audio Europe for their prompt shipment of equipment
5. Various members from DIYMA and the 12V community that gave us advice and tips throughout the build.

So...first the goals...which as i mentioned, was an ever evolving process...but in the end:

1. Achieve a superb level of sound quality utilizing Gladen Audio Products

2. Integrate an aftermarket Headunit into the dash (we did not find previous examples of this in our search)

3. Ensure all wiring are up to Competition standards (color coded heatshrink, techflex, laberls)

4. Zero Screws used in construction (other than factory matching supplied hardware for midrange and tweeter)

5. A somewhat subdued interior but a wild trunk design - Joey, in constant communication with J.J., came up with a sci-fi "star wars"-esque theme

6. Above all else, the highest level of ATTENTION TO DETAIL paid to every aspect of the build.

Joey did most of the work on the car, while I did the wiring, sound proofing and front stage fabrication. 

Due to the sheer number of pictures in this log, it will be broken down a lil different than normal. I will first present all the finished pictures (and a video), and then we will go over the build pictures divided into specific stages.


So, lets first take a look at the car...it came to us already fully modified, pumping out over 800 WHP  and features all sorts of goodies...but the most striking aspect of the exterior is a full body vinyl wrap job. It is the cleanest wrap we have ever seen and we believe the entire car was taken apart to wrap all the panels. I will let JJ fill in on the mods later but overall, the car definitely has a sinister, powerful appearance.































































































































Moving onto the interior, and starting with the signal source. A decision was made early on to try and adapt an aftermarket headunit into the mix for the best possible sq. The main issue is that the oem headunit, residing at the bottom of the center stack, also houses the brain for all the display functions in the car. To that end, it has to be kept plugged into the vehicle. The other challenge is that the source unit fascia is at a different angle and orientation than the rest of the center stack, and to line it up like before requires a lot of play on angles and mounting points. but here is what Joey came up with. 

A custom routed acrylic fascia sits in the stock location, housing a Pioneer DEX-P99RS (used only for its purity of signal) and a Mosconi RCD controller. This gives JJ full control of the signal, sub volume and presets at his finger tips. One additional note is that the knob of the Mosconi controller has been modified to have the same silver ring at the top as the P99. 














































For such a unique car, we were able to, through the great folks at Orca and Gladen, obtain a set of Gladen Audio Aerospace 165.3 3 way component set to use a a front stage. Little known here in the states, this set is considered one of the best high end speaker systems across the pond. After looking at various mounting points and options in the somewhat less than optimal interior of the GT-R, we decided on a on axis mounting of the tweeter molded into the factory sail panel, a semi-off axis mounting of the midrange into the A pillars, and the 6.5" woofer went into the stock location at the lower door. of note is that the factory midrange location behind the door handle has been wrapped with oem matching vinyl, and the Bose emblem was removed from the factory door grille, the grille hammered flat (used to have an indentation for the bose sticker) and recovered in grille cloth; the a pillars also have a slide guide molded onto it to reduce reflection and blockage and to able to recessed it a bit further.































































































































In the center console arm rest we wired in two switches that control LED lighting in the car, and also the control box for a Stinger intelligent power supply housed in the vehicle that allows the car to be plugged into any wall socked and remain charged during listening sessions. Joey also modified the oem USB plug to accept the cable connecting to the P99RS. 

Additionally, the rear subwoofer grille was also modified the same way as the stock door grilles, in that the bose logo plate was removed and the mesh recovered in grille cloth. The panel is now removable and allows access to power distribution (as you will see later in the log)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving onto the main attraction: the trunk. So again, its all about DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS. The trunk lid has a molded panel house two ipad airs for visual presentation of the build and/or video playback. in the trunk, three Mosconi Zero amps power the entire system, a zero4 powers the mid and tweeter with 200 and 100 watts or so RMS, a zero 3 powers the midbasses with 270 watts a piece, while another zero 3 powers the subs with 1850 watts RMS.

Speaking of the subs, they are a pair of Gladen Zero pro 10" drivers, optimized for small sealed enclosures. they are mounted upside down into two side enclosure. 

a Scifi styled truss like theme runs throughout the install. it features triangular openings that have a blue trim piece and textured plexi behind it. it links all aspects of the build together. as you will see in the later build pics, each one of these panels is actually comprised of several layers, each painstakingly fabricated to the most precision dimensions to fit together perfectly. Words really wont do this justice so i will just let the pictures do the talking:

















































































































































flick a switch located on the passenger side rear panel, and all the textured plexi pieces are backlit by vlue LEDs, including the small opening on the ipad housing:




























press another switch located on the same panel, and the entire amp rack assembly motorizes. (see video) the rack actually moves on two axies but through some clever usages of cables and pulleys, its all driven by a single actuator. The amps first rise and after reaching a certain point, starts pivoting forward in unison until they are stacked vertically front to back. This not only offers another dimension to the build cosmetically, but also serves the practical function of allow us to reach and adjust the gains on the amplifiers.  

when the amp rack is in the up position, it also reveals the finished board below that houses all the relevant speaker and turn on cables on a barrier strip system. They allows for quick trouble shooting diagnosis if the need arises. a plexi top go overs the strips to prevent accidental shorting.

When the amp rack reaches its apogee, a contact switch flips on a blue LED floodlight located on the back of the trunk trim piece and baths the entire structure in a blue glow. 

again, lets just take a look at the pics, again pay attention to all the detail work and fit and finish throughout the build, even the aforementioned switch panel which feature the same precision crafted blue trim and has been molded to fit the factory trunk panel:





















































































































































































With a time shortage we forgot to snap night time pictures of the trunk, so i guess we will have to wait for JJ to provide us with some of those  This is the only picture we took (prior to the ipad holders) in the dark...sorry 










and lastly, a pretty fitting picture taken by Joey, i call it "a man reflected in his master piece" hahaha










and finally to sum it all up, here is a video overview of the entire thing:






So thats it for the finished pictures and video. Prior to it leaving, we didnt have a huge amount of time tuning it, but those who heard it at the open house knows its a nicely balanced system throughout.

center is well placed in the middle of the dash with very nice height and depth. Width is sail panel to sail panel. the midbass output and extension on these gladen drivers is something else...and i truly believe that on some songs, if we allows them to run lower, you would not miss a sub at all. Overall, the sonic characteristic of this set is one of smooth airiness, with a lot of authority and good detail. its not bright nor edgy, but just well balanced throughout. If i had more time spent with these, i can give a more thorough impression, but those are my initial thoughts. The zero pros also a great job of blending in with the rest of the system...i see them as a pretty typical high end european style sq woofer, good output, nice impact, good extension and transience. Overall, i am quite happy with how it sounds and with a bit more tweaking, it will only get better 

so...lets now move onto the build pics...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*First up is the wiring from under hood to the back seat area:*

A theme you will see throughout the build is that all the audio related cables have been wrapped in blue techflex (a color theme that was already present on the car), terminated by color coded techflex and labeled at each end. first, to provide adequate current for the system, two runs of stinger 0 gauge a able was routed into the battery compartment via the oem grommet. here the cables with the stock battery setup:










Joey utilized two factory mounting points for securing the fuse block, here you see the metal bracket after bending and trimming to mold to the two oem locations:





































here is the stinger dual in dual out quad mini ANL fuse holder being test fitted:



















the metal bracket was then grinded, hand sanded smooth, primed and painted black.























































the bracket was then bolted to the car:




























we also augmented the stock grounding cable with another Stinger 0 guage, the head of the ring terminal was ground down in one side to fit to the oem grounding location:














































The short run between the battery terminal and the input of the fuse holder was then created, note that the wires have been fully soldered into the ring terminals. these were then of course techflexed and heatshrinked and everything was then bolted together and secured:























































Then it was time to install the replaced XSpower D5100R battery, it is generally the same size as the stock battery but it is a little bit wider front to back and a little bit taller. So joey modified and extended the stock battery hold down to fit this new piece:














































and finally, here is the fully completed battery compartment with the new battery and all the cables labeled, secured and routed:



















moving onto the interior, here is a sample of all the speaker wires that have been techflexed...all audio related wires have been done the same way:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now comes a bunch of pictures showing the wiring bundles as they travel from the front of the car to the back. on the driver side was the RCAs, the driver side speaker cables DSP controller cable and remote turn on wires, while the power cables and passenger side speaker wires went down the right side.

both bundles are ziptied and secured to the car every 3 inches or less:





















































































































































































All the power and ground cables terminate in the stock bose subwoofer location. the stock enclosure was removed and a new L shaped wrack was built that bolted in place via rivet nuts. it features a slew of thread inserts that secure three distribution blocks, various ziptie hold down blocks and very importantly, a Stinger 40 amp power supply. This piece, used in conjunction with the smart controller, allows us to plug the car in, and it will either trickle charge maintain, rapid charge, or full on supply, automatically, depending on the situation. We had her playing all day during our open house with no issues. the extension cord for the power supply is routed to the gas cap filler area and allows the car to be plugged in with ease (more pictures of this later)

Basically, this was an exercise in routing a crap load of wires neatly, and still within the confines of the stock center trim panel and the seat cushions. 
I kinda like the power nerve center skynet look when it was all done 


















































































here you see it with the stock bose woofer trim panel on:










when the car is completely back together, the front grill panel of the subwoofer piece can be snapped off by hand, allowing easy access to the fused distribution blocks:



















So thats it for chapter 1, moving on.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Headunit/DSP controller Mounting Fabrication*

As mentioned before, integrating an aftermarket headunit into the GT-R was a pretty interesting process and aside from some rumors that a few guys in asia had done it and basically extended all the wires and tucked the factory unit under the dash, we couldnt find any prior examples of this being performed...so maybe we are the pioneers? 

anyway, so first, the dash area was taken apart, and here you see the factory headunit at the bottom of the center stack, thought its hard to see, its actually at a slightly different orientation than the dash it self:










here is the view with the front fascia removed, showing the actual size of the unit itself and the mounting points:










What joey did then was to completely disassemble the factory headunit, removed the cd player mechanism and the sat radio board, and what he ended up with a much more compact single din sized module, well a series of boards really...he then built a new chassis aroundt he boards out of ABS, so now we have a smaller brain module that is much easier relocated:




























the P99RS was then bolted to the stock bracket after some careful measurements and drilling and test fitted to the oem opening:










next, a template of the oem fascia was fabricated and a opening that precisely matches the P99's trim ring was routed out:




























then the opening for the Mosconi DSP controller was also routered out of the template board:



















this shape was then transferred onto a piece of 1/4" black acrylic that will act as a front snap in cosmetic cover. meanwhile a support piece was glued to the MDF template piece and once again it was test fitted:




























next, the mdf piece got the support straps attached for the DSP controller, it was painted back, and neodymium magnets recessed into the front face, these magnets will grab onto matching magnets on the back of the acrylic top cover and locate it in the correct place, this whole structure was then test fitted once again:





































next the acrylic top plate was polished and test fitted:



















here you see the knob for the mosconi controller being turned on a file to create the shinny ring effect identical to the knob on the P99:



















next, the wires coming from the bundles and the headunit is prepped and plugged together:




























the headunit was then secured, the mounting plate secured and the mosconi controller wired up as well:










here you see the matching neodymium magnets attached to the back of the acrylic cover:










and voila, everything together in the vehicle:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Next up:

*Front Stage Fabrication: *

First up is the door midbass, I kinda went overkill on the sound proofing lol

here is the raw door panel itself after the weather stripping was taken off:










next, on the outter door skin went 25 pieces of blackhole tile...the basic end result is that if you knocked on the outter door skin, its uh...quite dead. 




























next, two sets of techflexed stinger speaker cable was run into the door via the stock molex...tight fit but got em to go:



















and the openings were completely sealed with a layer of Focal blackhole BAM XXXL composite damper: while some blackhole foil went on the surface surrounding the speaker mounting:



















next, i fabricated a pair of spacer baffles for the Aerospace midbasses, and coated them with 5 layers of truckbedliner for protection from the much wetter elements of the pacific northwest, note threaded inserts used at the mounting hole locations:




























and bolted the baffles to the door using oem bolts and mounting points, the edges were also sealed with butyle rope:










next lets take a look at this Gladen aerospace 6.5 midbass, its got a pretty cool design and motor cover unlike anything i have seen before, just very esoteric and have superb fit and finish. I didnt know it by looking at it but this has got to be one of the most beefiest 6.5" drivers i have ever used interms of midbass impact and especially extension. it also comes with a nice cosmetic trim ring that you can show off should you choose to mount them in a more visible manner:














































the speaker wires for them in the door was also heatshrinked and labeled, and the speaker wired up and bolted in place:





































meanwhile, the plastic door card was smothered with blackhole Foil CLD damper to eliminate resonance:










while the now useless midrange grilles was wrapped in factory matching vinyl and reinstalled:



















No way we wanted the surface of the speaker grille to still say bose, so the grille was taken apart, the bose emblem removed, the grille mesh hammered smooth, grille cloth attached and then reassembled and installed back onto the door:














































next, the same process was repeated on the passenger side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next up are the tweeter pods. here r the stock tweeter pods after sanding and prepping, the oem tweeters remoted, and new mounting rings for the Gladen tweeter fabricated:




























nexting, using some stubby laser pointers, I aimed and secured the mounting rings for the tweeters























































next, mold cloth was pulled, resin applied, allowed to cure and then the pod was reinforced from the inside via duraglass/resin mixture, then it was rough sanded and grinded:





































then i sorta forgot to take a pic but basically, you know what happens next  i laid on the filler and sanded them smooth. then the two pods were primed and texture coated, then dyed via a custom mixed batch to match the oem color:



















here is a quick look at the Gladen Aerospace teeters, again, it follows the cosmetic and quality standards set by the midbass...i also took the time to techflex and heatshrink the factory wires:



















the tweeters were then mounted and secured, and the pods snapped back in place, and the wires connected and the junction point labeled and heatshrinked:














































Moving onto the A pillar midrange fabrication.

Here are the stock A pillars before and after stripping them of the factory vinyl:



















and lets take a look at the aerospace 3" midrnage, what stands out is the pretty unique phase plug on it...but again, super build quality and unique look:




























these units originally did not come with grilles, but the folks are Orca and Gladen were nice enough to airship us a pair along with the grille adhesive and we attached them together:



















then, a set of baffle rings with flushmounting walls made from low heat plastic was fabricated:










next, since i wanted to recess the midrange as outboard as possible, i made a matching cut above the mounting point of the baffles so that portion will not present a blockage and reflection surface:










next, mold cloth was pulled and using a stack of rings as a press, i was able to create the necessary concave shape in the cloth after resin was applied and allowed to cure:




























then i reinforced the shape from the backside with both duraglass and the resin/duraglass mixture:










then several layers of filler and hours of sanding ensued, and i ended up with a smooth shape:














































then, i wrapped both pillars in a factory matching premium vinyl, which was uh..kinda fun lol




























and the speaker wires were labeled and heatshrinked, the pillars snapped in place, and the gladen midranges wired up and installed:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Moving onto Misc Interior Stuff:*

this is a bunch of random stuff in the interior that doesnt really fall into any of the other categories.

first up is Joey's modification of the stock USB slot and securing the pionner USB end into it:























































next up are the various wires for the two switches and the stinger power supply controller, as they are routed around the center console and hooked up to various points in the car:


















































































here are some pics of what i did to the facoty bose woofer grille, previously it was attached to the main trim panel itself, i cut out the plastic mesh, took off the bose logo and removed the metah mesh, covered that in grille cloth, and reattached it to the front fascia. there are metal washer epoxied to the locating pin openings on the main trim panel and neodymium magnets secured to the locating legs on the fascia, so the entire panel is held down by magnets but still easily removable for quick access to the fuse distribution block:









































































We also did a full compustar two way paging alarm and remote start with Drone tracking in the car, but for obvious reason, we are not going to show the actual alarm install...but joey made sure it looked completely oem interms of wiring and hid it in a pretty ingenius spot that is almost impossible to find.  but here is something thats pretty cool, he hit the alarm's antenna and LED in the factory rear view mirror, so you dont see it from the outside and its in a pretty ideal location:



























































































and finally, a few pics of the full sound proofing of the rear deck, with BAM XXXL on the metal shelf and open cell foam decoupler on the rear deck cover:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Now onto the trunk lid Ipad mounts:*

this was somewhat of a late addition to the project...but we wanted to bsure that the overall finished matched the angular sci-fi theme in the trunk, and that the ipads are both solidly mounted yet easily removable.

So joey came up with a system where the ipads slide into a grove and the open end is capped via a magnetized cover to covered everything and prevented the ipads from moving.

first the two ipads were laid out on the trunk lid cover and two pieces that they will slide into are fabricated:



















the mounts will be bolted to the factory carpet and they inturn will secure via the dozen or so mounting clips, but joey installed an additional rivetnut to serves as the main securing point for the rack:










skipping a few steps as it was pretty late in the build processor, joey made a back mold off the carpet cover, attached a front panel, sanded it smooth and blended it intot he shape of the carpet. attached the two sliding panels at a slight angle, and then fabricated an angular top cover panel.











a triangular theme was then routered out of the middle of the top cover inline with the shapes present in the trunk:





































and all the pieces primed and painted, while the pieces where the ipads will slide in got what we call "Simpliciflock" material, which is a very thin suede like adhesive backed material to increase traction:














































once everthing is in place, and the bolt secured to the rivet nut. two blue LED strips were installed to give the cutout the same type of lighting as in the trunk:



















and there you have it, the finished product, with the ipads secured and the lighting on:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Finally, saving the best for last, the complete trunk fabrication:*

some of this will not be in the right chronological order but i think it works best to follow the entire build process

Joey started by sound proofing the bottom portion of the trunk floor.



















next came the main metal frame that will house all the amp rack related pieces. this was built out of pretty heavy 1" bar stock, here it is being constructed on our welding table and then test fitted in the trunk




























next mounting tabs were welded onto the frame that will allow it to be bolted secured at four points via 5/16" rivetnuts and bolts:



















then a mock up of the moving amp rack was made out of wood and tested to ensure that the idea would work:










and the real mounting frames for the amps was contructed out of 1/2" bar stock. one of the frames, where a hook and cable will attache for the two stage movement, was further reinforced with a triangular truss:














































next came the side pieces that makes up the frame portion which tilts up and down (the rectangular amp racks pivot within them), which are made out of 1/2x2" bar stock, with the pivoting points secured to them by ways of a a round section of tubing inserted into the bar stock, the front arm that the actuator attaches to is also welded to the frame at this point.
































































here you see the intricate pulley and cable system that will allow the three amp racks to pivot in unison once the outter frame has reached a certain point of elevation:










these are the side pieces that are welded to the individual amp racks, with threads tapped into them, so basically, a bolt via nylon washers can be inserted through the holes on the outter frame (mentioned and shown earlier), threaded into these holes, and allow the frames to pivot around that point:










perhaps a better way to see what i mean is by looking at the assembled movable amp rack:



















the pieces are then individually primed, and painted:



















moving to the subwoofer enclosures. first, mounting rings were fabricated for the two zero pro 10s and the thread inserts installed. becuase the mounting holes were pretty close to the edge, the inside of the mounting rings were slightly chamfered to give more material for the threaded inserts to bite into:




























next, the sides of the factory trunk trim was tapped off, the amp rack assembly bolted in place, and two mdf quater boxes were fabricated and positioned next tot he amp rack:




























the edges of the mdf pieces were then filled and extended to the tape:





































then the whole area was maked off and fiberglass laid onto the side carpet and the wooden portions:





































once the glass cured, the two side pieces were removed and as you can see, now we have a combo fiberglass/mdf back mold that lines up perfectly with the amp rack, the ring baffles were then aimed and attached:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next, using some adjustable curves, joey routered out two top cover pieces that attafch to the mdf portion of the enclosure, and then pulled puppy love mold cloth across the entire frame, thus forming the outter shape of the enclosurse:














































once that cured, the boxes were reinforced from the outside via more fiberglass:










using the stevemeade impedance and resoance meter and a math formula, joey was able to determine the interior volume of the two enclosures, he then glassed in a filler board into the bigger of the two enclosures so that the two sides are virtually identical at .86ft^3 unstuffed and 1.0ft^3 equivalent with blackhole stuff, verified again by the SMD test meter:





































the, the top floor cover piece was fabvricated that went around the amp rack and sub enclosures:




























the attention as then turned to the cosmetic trim ring and extension arm around the subs...here is the ring:










and the basic outter shape of the extension arms fabricated:



















then Joey, using strips of wood and the right outer bit, created the triangular cutouts that will be present across the install:










these shapes were then translated onto a snap in trim insert and test fitted to the two subwoofer arms:




























next, the curved ends of the arms had filler applied and sanded smooth, with a curved cutout at the attachment point to the rings to make it a smooth transition:



















next, the trim panel that will reside towards the front of the trunk was fabricated in a similar fashion:



















then joey made the two flanking arms that will reside next to the amp rack to give it a sunk-in modular look are fabricated in a similar manner:



















and the back portion of that shape was also fabricated:










the single led floodlight idea was there from the beginning, and joey and jj came up with an "imperial tie-fighter cockpit" kind of design to house the flood light, and this was the drawing joey came up with prior to some very dilcate router work to make it into a 3D shape. 










here you see that routered out section sitting in its own holder that has been attached to the back portion of the amp rack surround:










the whole shape was then filled with more wood and filler until its a solid section with a holder:










all the arms and pieces were then put back into the car for a full test fitment:














































then comes the other pieces that attach to the arms (yes i said more pieces lol), first are these trim pieces with 1/8" smaller openings that will be secured to the inside of the arms, these will be painted blue later to form the thin blue border trim:










then a whole bunch of threaded inserts were installed onto the inside of the main arm panels, these will be used later to bolt down both the painted inner trim panel and the edge lit textured plexi glass panels:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next a whole bunch of mdf strips were cut that will serve two purposes, one is to create a channel on the back of the arms that will allow the LED strips to go into, the other is that they will have magnets embedded in them that will allow these pieces to drop into the arms and bond securely to matching magnets embedded in them (yes i am confused too lol but it works)














































for the inserts inside the triangular openings, originally joey was going to use grille mesh, but a random sifting through a parts bin at a local plastics store revealed these textured acrylic sheets that would give us a unique look and pass the led lighting a whole lot better. If you are wondering, these are usually used for ceiling lighting fixture covers  anyway, here are the pieces of plexi test fitted to the backside of the arm inserts, attached via the previously installed threaded inserts and bolts:



















next, main floor board was filled and matched to the shape of the oem trunk:



















ever the perfectionist, Joey then decided that the rectagular led holder did not match the triangular shape and cutsouts, so he then made a new holder in a trapezoid shape and mold a new holder into the back portion of the trim panel:




























Joey then wanted a bit more texture and color than a flat carpeted floor so he designed and made two more two piece trim panels that will attach to the main fake floor:




























here you see them being test fitted onto the main floor, and also the effect they will have once the main surrounding trim panels and arms are in place above them:




























next, all the arms had their corners reinforced with a bit of fibertlass, and additional filling and smoothing of the ends. 




























and then it was time to wrap the outter pieces in dark graphite vinyl:





































while the inner inserts got a layer of primer:










and all the peices were once again test fitted into car with the fit and finish tested on the arm inserts:






































jumping back in time a little bit, here is the fabrication process of the front wall of the trunk, this has a vent in it to allow bass to flow into the cabin, and also sides the back wall, the actuator and the dsp. the various trim pieces attach with rivet nuts while the grille trim panel can be easily removed for access to the dsp and the actuator by ways of more neodymium magnets:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next the back panel around the amp rack was painted and vinyled, and some testing of the plexi attachment was made:





































next, the front wall of the trunk was masked and painted black, so no silver would show through the front grille mesh and throw off the look of the trunk:



















and crap load of trim pieces were painted in black or blue:





































the top of the enclosures were then carpeted with black carpet, and the exposed part of the factory carpet was also rewrapped in the same material:














































the orignal back of the zero pro sub's motors were shiny and kinda stood out, so joey repainted them textured black to match the rest of the trim pieces. 










the sub enclosures were then stuffed with blackhole Stuff, and the subs bolted in place. here you see the silver ring that held the gladen zero pro etchings were removed, they were rotated so the letters would line up correct and mirror each other:



















next, joey fabricated various filler pieces that go between any gaps beteen the outter frame of the amp rack and surrounding trim, and wrapped/painted them. the smaller pieces are at the front that hides wiring under the floor:
































































next the front wall was carpeted and painted, here you can see clearly where the embedded magnets are that allow the front grille to snap on:



















here all the led strips are secured in the channels and wired in place:



















and all the led wires along with the techflexed speaker cables are now routed to their respective place.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and here you see how the arms serve an additional purpose in allowing the subwoofer cables to flow across without being visible, they entire into the arm via a single grommet located right next to the terminals of the subs and is then routed to behind the back wall and down into the barrier strip platform:























































next, mesh and plexi was attached to the led holder ,the led floodlight was fitted and wired up:










and finally, the painted front grille panel was assembled with a mesh backed by black grille cloth, with close ups showing the precision of fit and finish, this ist he piece that has magnets embedded in it to snap into the front wall opening:





































now some misc pieces in the trunk. first is the mounting board for the mosconi 6to8DSP, it is a piece of mdf with spacers on the back and threaded inserts on the front. here it is before and after vinyl, along with test fitment in the car:














































and here is fully wired up, with techflexed wires and labels, before being bolted into the car:










here is the little switch panel that houses the actuator controls and led switch, it is finished in the same type of precision as the rest of the trunk, the outter shell is back filled to fit perfectly onto a spot on the oem rear trunk sill panel, with the little snap in insert is painted blue to match the rest of the install:





































here is the grommet drilled that allow the extension end from the power supply to be routed into the gas cap area, so the car can be plugged in for extended listening. normally there is a cap on the end the connector as well and the only time it will see electricity is when the extension is pulled out a bit and hanging on the outside of the car:




























and here is the floor panel that houses all the barrier strips and wiretie hold down squares, under each of those red circles is a #6 threaded inserts, so everything is bolted in place:




























and a quick shot of the plexi piece i made before it got painted on the border that protects the barrier strips from accidental shorting:










and here is are some shots of all the techflexed, heatshrinked and labeled wires as they are organized on the amp rack, while still leaving enough slack in them to account for the movement of the rack...was quite non-enjoyable doing this 
























































okay...so thats it and my fingers and hands are just about dead so i will keep the sumary brief.

overall this is the coolest project i have ever been involved in, i used to think that i am pretty anal about attention to detail, but seeing what joey accomplished is truth astonishing, and i have a hard time imagining doing the same repetitive thing over and over again to achieve the same level of perfection...

i really wish people can see the install up close to appreciate the fit and finish thats present, but for now, i guess these pictures will do.

now gonna take a few days off and celebrated Chinese new year...

cheers,

Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

k let me go back and fix some of the missing pics

Edit: DONE!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

That just happened!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing work guys!


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work here.... A+ as always from you guys.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was thnking I liked the pillars the best...the dimple was a really nice touch.

Then I saw the trunk...yeah...it's tight. Amp rack is tits.

I mean the rest of the car is too...but that amp rack...


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

REGULARCAB said:


> That just happened!


It is beyond comprehension! As I was starting to look at the pictures of the amp rack I thought to myself "Wouldn't that rack be amazing if it moved..." and then it did. Mind Blown  :bowdown:


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

wow - a most beautiful and awesome work by you guys!!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

My ****ing brain just melted. 

WOW!!


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this build with us! It gives me tons of new ideas!

SIS FTW!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I think my brain melted while typing this trying to figure out what joey did exactly


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

One small step for man, one giant leap for SIS


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

wow, incredible ride, incredible equipment and even better craftsmanship! I dont know if I miss it, but you mention how much time do you invest in this project? 

The integration of the TW and mids is very good, and the motorized amp rack is like the jewel in the crown. At least for me the ipads in the trunk are a little too much, but hey, if you can do it, why not?...I guess 

Another question, when the amp rack is folded down, it is completely rigid by the weight of the amps or you have some kind of lock? (maybe the motor lock itself?) I was wondering if the amps don't have any movement driving the car around.

A shame that you could not invest more time tuning it, maybe in the next upgrade... right J.J.? haha 

Thanks for sharing projects like this, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that is just beautiful.

Great work


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

caraudioworld said:


> wow, incredible ride, incredible equipment and even better craftsmanship! I dont know if I miss it, but you mention how much time do you invest in this project?
> 
> The integration of the TW and mids is very good, and the motorized amp rack is like the jewel in the crown. At least for me the ipads in the trunk are a little too much, but hey, if you can do it, why not?...I guess
> 
> ...


the way the rack works, when its fully down the actuator is acutally pushing it right now onto the rubber feet that is on the bottom amp rack, so as far as i knew when driving and playing there was zero play on it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A huge achievement! You are absolutely right about the attention to detail....it was worth the wait.....and I have the pleasure the rest of this week reviewing every bit of that detail as I review every single photo. 

The folks at Orca must be extremely proud to have their fantastic products in an amazing vehicle with a spectacular install. JJ is certainly a fortunate fella as well! Well done SIS!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Amazing work!

JJ...nice effing ride, man!


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

AMAZING DUDE ,JUST AMAZING !!!!!!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id go get the groceries in that


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Life is definitely in the details!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Speechlesss you guys do amazing work!!! What options were added to the 6to8 dsp??


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't ordered any bloodwork yet, but I can safely say that the Midichlorian counts on this vehicle are off the charts...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Buckyibf said:


> Speechlesss you guys do amazing work!!! What options were added to the 6to8 dsp??


I believe it's called the AMAS module which allows me to stream 24 bit/96khz HD and Hi Res tracks to 6to8 directly...the sound is so pure. I'm addicted to streaming now.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> JJ...nice effing ride, man!


Thx bro...I do my best to keep the streets as warm as possible here in the Great White North through these winters! Tabarnouche!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Simply awesome! That is one amazing install guys, congratulations JJ - you will have many enjoyable hours in that car, that's for sure.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Derekj said:


> Simply awesome! That is one amazing install guys, congratulations JJ - you will have many enjoyable hours in that car, that's for sure.


Derek! I'm up at Whistler twice a month all year long, when the weather is nicer I'll bring it up to you bro for a demo! I gotta see what you've been up to also!
Cheers, JJ


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Derek! I'm up at Whistler twice a month all year long, when the weather is nicer I'll bring it up to you bro for a demo! I gotta see what you've been up to also!
> Cheers, JJ


Sounds good - lets keep in touch!


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

DAMN! That took forever to look through.

You guys make it seems soo easy. I really enjoy taking a look at builds like this, helps give me ideas for when I start mine.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

All... those... cables... 
*
THEY'VE DONE IT AGAIN!*


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

SwEEtMoTHErOFgOd! 

I went over the entire thing from my nexus 7 and my finger hurts from all the scrolling!

Just WOW

Speechless!!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's even more awesome in person. But the log is really interesting. Execution is prefect, but really the creativity to dream it up and the skill to plan it really impresses me. Excellent work guys! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this just took me over an hour to read through and re-read.

every time i see you do a build i dont think you can make it cooler.

the gloss plexi trim around the head unit - gorgeous. (that adjustable aluminum jig is WICKED)
doors were pretty to look at after you deadened them. deadening is one of the most pain in the ass parts of an insall IMO.
re-carpeting the trunk to match the sub enclosures is a sweet touch - along with painting the aluminum brace back there.
double hinge actuating amp rack? i dont know what to say that explains that lol. :uhoh:
wrapping the pillars in the oem vinyl came out looking great. no wrinkles and that was some really curvy stuff!
i love those adjustable curves. i have a small one that i used in drafting - a big one would be fablious.
how many magnets and threadded inserts did you use lol? i love that the most i think out of everything. the use of magnets and inserts makes things so easy and convienent to take apart if something needs adjustment or changing.

i dont know. i could come up with compliments all day. the speakers up front look like they should have been installed by nissan, and the trunk looks like it was injection molded for the equipment. 

i know you are tired and burnt out after this one - but i still wish i was in your shoes.

exelent guys.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

wow....just wow.....amazing install. 

that settles it, i'm brining a car to ya'll as soon as i hit the lottery.


----------



## JORGEFLG (Jan 24, 2014)

AMAZING!! one of the best work I ever seen! and details........ spechless!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Very impressive, I like this install way better than the subs mounted in the floor installs. Props to the owner !!

Amp rack is wicked..!!

Joey your badass !!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

You had me at matching the Mosconi knob to the P99's knobs.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eh...average


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Motorized amp racks... what's next - motorized a-pillar pods?


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice install. I really like the interior integration with the OEM and the Pillars. I really like the trunk layout with the subs and AMPS, I personally can do without the other design panels and have it cleaner install so you can see the intricate detail without being so busy or like you said Sci-fi especially in such a beautiful car.....but that's my opinion and has no reflection on the great work you do or the theme of the owner. 

How do the IPADS integrate into the system? or a re they just static eye candy?

From the time you posted this build on FB, I was really hoping to see more detail in the amp rack motorization, like how you integrated the trigger points, the pulley system, movement, tucking the wires, etc.. What type of motor you used and you theory and trail and error lessons learned. 

It a great install, but what separates this install from other you did from others is the side wall sub install (great write-up) and the motorization (need more detail).

I did motorization install in my last install in my car, it was hard to find other install build logs or info about motorization install techniques..... its gives a great wow factor, but not sure when I take out in the next month or two if I will do motorization again... so I would like maybe some more detail for ideas and good techniques....


great build, very nice car.....


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

*Attention to Detail - Megalog: 2013 GT-R Show/SQ Build - Mosconi, Gladen, Pio...*

Wow, you guys keep raising the bar. The selection of equipment, fabrication skills and attention to detail are phenomenal. The amp rack is amazing and iPads in the trunk add a touch of class to the build.

I may have missed it but are there any grommets to protect the cables from chaffing as they pass through the firewall to the trunk?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Attention to Detail - Megalog: 2013 GT-R Show/SQ Build - Mosconi, Gladen, Pio...*



reithi said:


> I may have missed it but are there any grommets to protect the cables from chaffing as they pass through the firewall to the trunk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The firewall is in the front, it isolates the engine compartment from the cabin. The wires there ran through the OEM boot. In the rear the wires follow the OEM wires, there was really no area where there would be any hazard to the wires.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

tuner culture said:


> Very nice install. I really like the interior integration with the OEM and the Pillars. I really like the trunk layout with the subs and AMPS, I personally can do without the other design panels and have it cleaner install so you can see the intricate detail without being so busy or like you said Sci-fi especially in such a beautiful car.....but that's my opinion and has no reflection on the great work you do or the theme of the owner.
> 
> How do the IPADS integrate into the system? or a re they just static eye candy?
> 
> ...


I believe JOey has some detailed pics and even some videos of the initial raw and prototype amp rack. I'm sure he will post and share. 

The iPad Airs are a bit for eye candy, but mostly for two other purposes. 
One of the iPad Airs will stream tracks wirelessly to the Mosconi 6to8 processor via BT AMAS module. One can do a demo from the trunk area and select playlists and tracks, videos from there. The other iPad Air will show a video of the build and scroll logos of GTR, Mosconi, etc during shows. 

When I take it to the shows later this year I will cycle between my carbon fiber trunk lid (without iPads) and this stock one (with iPads) depending on the vibe at whatever show I decide to attend.


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Derek! I'm up at Whistler twice a month all year long, when the weather is nicer I'll bring it up to you bro for a demo! I gotta see what you've been up to also!
> Cheers, JJ


Just picked my jaw up off the floor. Words can't describe this build. 

Hey, if you ever travel out to Harrison Hot Springs, I'd love to have a look at either of your vehicles!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

tuner culture said:


> How do the IPADS integrate into the system? or a re they just static eye candy?
> 
> From the time you posted this build on FB, I was really hoping to see more detail in the amp rack motorization, like how you integrated the trigger points, the pulley system, movement, tucking the wires, etc.. What type of motor you used and you theory and trail and error lessons learned.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The EYE pads are EYE candy.. lol. Although JJ could play audio from them in the system by streaming into the AMAs. So, they are a little more than eyecandy too! 

The motorization was interesting. That was the most complicated thing I have motorized to date. I started by making the wood template (there is a picture of it) and playing with the angles to get a visual on how much room there was. I knew how I wanted the basic structure to be built, but there were little changes here and there I had to make as it came together. I don't know if it was mentioned in the build log, but one of my main concerns in this build was serviceability. I knew the car would be far away, so I made it a "safe" as possible. There are provisions throughout the rack for being able to access the hardware. If the actuator should fail, the mounting pins can be quickly accessed via the removable grill in the back, and the grill in the front too... I also had to play with different pulley sizes to see which would fit, and handle the load. I tried to overengineer all the parts of it.

The motor was a 150lb 6" linear actuator. The limit switch in the actuator stops the motion on the downward motion. I made an adjustable mount for the limit switch to stop it on the upward motion. That limit switch is also the one that triggers the LED In the back when the amps are fully up. All of the contact points for the pivots have nylon bushings so it would move smoothly and have the best chance for limited amount of noise.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The firewall is in the front, it isolates the engine compartment from the cabin. The wires there ran through the OEM boot. In the rear the wires follow the OEM wires, there was really no area where there would be any hazard to the wires.



Thanks Joey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

GUYS! I found some videos prototyping different forms of motion for the amp rack. The first one is trying out an electric motor.






Up next, the test with the air system...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Here was the prototype with the air system. There were some issues with the unit leaking down at full extension, and the compressor was really noisy.. so I chose not to use that...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And, finally, the motor I did end up using..


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bdub said:


> Just picked my jaw up off the floor. Words can't describe this build.
> 
> Hey, if you ever travel out to Harrison Hot Springs, I'd love to have a look at either of your vehicles!


BDub, 
I'll be taking the GTR and my Ridgeline up to Kelowna for Okanagan Thunder this summer. It is Dave Oakley's annual HUGE show for Andres Car Audio and they will both be there for demo and listening sessions. We always try to hit Harrison or Hope on the way up! Let's keep in touch ok?
JJ


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome job from the dynamic duo! WOW! Thank god you guys put an actual aftermarket head unit in it, Im sure it made quite the difference.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

AMAZING!!!! every time i think you guys can't out do yourselves, you go and set the bar higher.


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> BDub,
> I'll be taking the GTR and my Ridgeline up to Kelowna for Okanagan Thunder this summer. It is Dave Oakley's annual HUGE show for Andres Car Audio and they will both be there for demo and listening sessions. We always try to hit Harrison or Hope on the way up! Let's keep in touch ok?
> JJ


Sounds good! Gives me some time to work on my build.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Joey, the video helps, I can see the mechanical movement... I love the "Air" sounds effects, had me cracking up at work. I appreciate you elaborating a little more on the implementation and access to the system. are you planning on integrating the motor switches to Bluetooth device so it can be controlled by a phone and remote for demo purposes without a hand in the trunk.... that would be sweet? or does it already do that?

nice work, the dynamics of the amp rack motorization and the simplicity of the design it is great work.... very impressive.




[email protected] said:


> Thanks! The EYE pads are EYE candy.. lol. Although JJ could play audio from them in the system by streaming into the AMAs. So, they are a little more than eyecandy too!
> 
> The motorization was interesting. That was the most complicated thing I have motorized to date. I started by making the wood template (there is a picture of it) and playing with the angles to get a visual on how much room there was. I knew how I wanted the basic structure to be built, but there were little changes here and there I had to make as it came together. I don't know if it was mentioned in the build log, but one of my main concerns in this build was serviceability. I knew the car would be far away, so I made it a "safe" as possible. There are provisions throughout the rack for being able to access the hardware. If the actuator should fail, the mounting pins can be quickly accessed via the removable grill in the back, and the grill in the front too... I also had to play with different pulley sizes to see which would fit, and handle the load. I tried to overengineer all the parts of it.
> 
> The motor was a 150lb 6" linear actuator. The limit switch in the actuator stops the motion on the downward motion. I made an adjustable mount for the limit switch to stop it on the upward motion. That limit switch is also the one that triggers the LED In the back when the amps are fully up. All of the contact points for the pivots have nylon bushings so it would move smoothly and have the best chance for limited amount of noise.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! The pictures weren't shown for safeties sake, but there is a nice security install in the car too. I initially had a thought of the amp rack being controlled by the remote for the security. I decided against any other control aside from the manual switch. This seemed to me to be the very safest way for it to work. Under NO circumstances would I want that thing coming up while the trunk was closed (like a honda motor, its an interference design.. lol..). There were redundancy things I could have done to limit its movement to just the trunk being open, but that would have added even more complicated electronics to the build. I was trying to keep it as simple and functional as possible. 






tuner culture said:


> Thanks Joey, the video helps, I can see the mechanical movement... I love the "Air" sounds effects, had me cracking up at work. I appreciate you elaborating a little more on the implementation and access to the system. are you planning on integrating the motor switches to Bluetooth device so it can be controlled by a phone and remote for demo purposes without a hand in the trunk.... that would be sweet? or does it already do that?
> 
> nice work, the dynamics of the amp rack motorization and the simplicity of the design it is great work.... very impressive.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy fing build log overload......DaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

That's SEMA stuff ...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

At least! lol

Great job. I've been dying for this log since Bing posted the preview motorized amp rack video on FB. 

I'm starting to see a lot more fab work involving acrylic (like the dash "kit" in the Mercedes you guys did, and the radio trim here). Is this something you've done for a while or did it more start when Micah (that was his name, right?) was up to assist on the Benz? 

I must have missed it, but where did you mount what was left of the factory HU?

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> At least! lol
> 
> Great job. I've been dying for this log since Bing posted the preview motorized amp rack video on FB.
> 
> ...




Hey, acrylic is a more stable substrate for important things. I have been using it for many years. In this instance it was the only way to match the headunit trim.
The OEM radio is mounted directly under the aftermarket unit. If there wasn't a picture of that it is Bing's fault! He did the final mounting!


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

JOey and Bing, great job to both of you. This is really the best I've seen from both of you. JOey, you keep getting better. I remember seeing the things you were doing in Lake City and thinking it was just fantastic, but you've really taken it to the next level. Keep it up! I wish you were still in Lake City, so I could bring my ride by for some ideas.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

so...what's with the oddball screw on the midbass..??? j/k ... absolute attention to detail....awesome..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

VERY interesting... Looks like there is one allen head screw on the passenger side midbass, doesn't it... 

Bing?




undone1 said:


> so...what's with the oddball screw on the midbass..??? j/k ... absolute attention to detail....awesome..


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a video of the motorization and a bit of a walk around during the last SIS GTG. 
Simplicity in Sound GTR - YouTube


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

undone1 said:


> so...what's with the oddball screw on the midbass..??? j/k ... absolute attention to detail....awesome..


there is one non-philips screws in all vital components, not telling which one or what head  well at least on the items that i bolted down.

If you are curious as to why? its about the install judging 

but i guess the security part of that is kinda shot for the midbass lol


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

beautifull work guys!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's an actual parts list for those interested in the performance mods as well...

Model year 2013 R35 DBA chassis
COBB AccessPort ECU with custom map and tuning by Tim Bailey at Surgeline (Portland, OR)
Forgestar 20" deep concave rims custom offset and matte black color
Dunlop SportMaxx 600 Runflats
Project Kics lugs
Custom Brembo brake calipers (front and rear) -by ACG (San Diego, CA)
Endless NX72 brake pads (front and rear)
Password JDM carbon fiber engine manifold cover
Password JDM carbon fiber engine battery cover
Password JDM carbon fiber radiator trim panel
Password JDM carbon fiber rear exhaust finishers
Stillen front air dam skid plate
Greddy carbon fiber hood dampers
HKS SSQV4 blowoff valves
GotBoost 3" polished intakes and filter kit
Type1Racing polished intercooler pipe kit
Type1Racing downpipes, midpipe, and exhaust
Type1Racing custom slotted Titanium exhaust tips
Type1Racing s-coil adjustable suspension sleeves and springs
Forged polished res tank
Type1Racing filler caps
Type1Racing blue mirror kit and side view mirrors
CarKit bypass module and front/rear camera and power mirror module
WrapWorkz 3M 1080 Matte Gray and Brushed Black Metal vinyl wrap interior and exterior
Mosconi Zero Four
Mosconi Zero Three (x2)
Mosconi 6to8 DSP
Focal XXXL sound deadening products
XS Power AGM and Stinger power supply/wiring products
Pioneer P99RS source unit
MacBook Air (streaming of 24 bit/96 kHz and up) source unit
iPad Air (x2)
Gladen Aerospace 3 way front stage
Gladen 10" Zero Pro subs (x2)
Compustar Drone alarm
Custom installation by Simplicity in Sound (San Jose, CA)


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoping to add a few new parts, but mostly it will remain pretty similar to what you see.
If anyone has any good suggestions, chime in!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pics of the ride hijacked from the (ahem) first build log:


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Over the top for a GT-R!!!!! But nice attention for detail and excution


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

DETAILED and then some... so much work in what are actually quite small cars inside, compared to their outside dimensions! 


SIS knocking it out!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw the first pics of the trunk and I was like

"AWWWWWE YEAH!"

Then I continued down to see the motorized amp rack and I was like

"WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!"

Then I was like 

"NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!"

Simply amazing!!

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Simply brilliant Bing.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Incredible work! Wow!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Hole. EEE. Cow.

The car was positively stunning in person, but it's hard to appreciate how much care, attention to detail, craftsmanship and WORK goes into a build like that without trying a little project yourself, then witnessing and/or dissecting a truly professional build. Which you guys just allowed us to do.

Every time I thought I had just seen the coolest, most intensive, or best thought-out trick - another one came along in the next shot! The fascia, the A-Pillars, removal of the BLOSE labels, the sub-box/power center, the list goes on. And on. And on...

I know they went all-out to help you guys out, but you'd think the Gladen guys would have found a way to provide blue lighting for the power ring on the DSP controller...

JJ - Amazing car. We're all jealous, of course, but I couldn't think of a more deserving owner for such an awesome machine.

JOey - Amazing work. Just wow. See above.

Bing - great job, great support, great pictures, great write-up.

What the flock was that??? SIMPLICIFLOCK!

I can't wait to see what you guys come up with next.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Hole. EEE. Cow.
> 
> The car was positively stunning in person, but it's hard to appreciate how much care, attention to detail, craftsmanship and WORK goes into a build like that without trying a little project yourself, then witnessing and/or dissecting a truly professional build. Which you guys just allowed us to do.
> 
> ...


Such kind words. Thanks Tom! 
It was great chillin w you guys and getting to check out and listen to such great cars. It's a real privilege to meet friends that share this great passion of ours. 
I'm gonna get on it with some of these fellas about the blue lighting on the Mosconi remote AND the amps too! I didn't know that blue lighting was available for those too. Although the GTR does have some red touches in the cluster and the logo that I've grown accustomed to. Switching to blue would make complete sense. 
Hope to attend a future meet/GTG at some point again. Gotta dream up more builds!!!


----------



## nakamichidenon (Nov 5, 2007)

This is darth vaders ride for sure.... I had the pleasure of meeting bing and joey when I met someone at there shop..believe you guys were working on a mini copper..and this? Nice guys...for real...took time to talk shop.... Very nice guys... this is why you are all booked up.... Nice plush work....Now question for owner JJ..can you feel the weight on the car? I see you have 8hun ponies but curious if you had tracked it...and now with system..how much time did you lose?..curious..


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

nakamichidenon said:


> This is darth vaders ride for sure.... I had the pleasure of meeting bing and joey when I met someone at there shop..believe you guys were working on a mini copper..and this? Nice guys...for real...took time to talk shop.... Very nice guys... this is why you are all booked up.... Nice plush work....Now question for owner JJ..can you feel the weight on the car? I see you have 8hun ponies but curious if you had tracked it...and now with system..how much time did you lose?..curious..


Great question. A lot of the guys on the GTR Life forum cringe at the thought of adding extra pounds to this car as they strive to shave ounces here and there. 
To be honest it does not feel at all different from before the install. I am estimating a net gain of about 100 lbs after deducting all the **** we took out of this car including the useless sub and rear seat belts and trunk goodies that went in. Most of that weight would be very evenly distributed as it is mostly from the deadening. 
Solution: I'm a super big guy myself and I figure I could lose about a bill and even that **** out!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Solution: I'm a super big guy myself and I figure I could lose about a bill and even that **** out!


I have often thought the same thing when I hear people debate about weight in a car. Hell i could go on a diet, make sure the tank is only a 1/4 full, or better yet tell the wife she can't ride with you cuz she weighs too much... tho i dont suggest the last one.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> I have often thought the same thing when I hear people debate about weight in a car. Hell i could go on a diet, make sure the tank is only a 1/4 full, or better yet tell the wife she can't ride with you cuz she weighs too much... tho i dont suggest the last one.


Hahahaha! That last part proves you are a gentleman and a scholar, in particular...a gentleman-scholar that has a fully intact and functioning nutsack.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Beautiful car! Top notch install!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice work guys, and thank you for posting all the behind the scenes build pics, I definitely take a lot away from your posts.

Quick question, where do you guys source the honeycomb grill material from? Do you order it from somewhere or is it purchased locally?

Thanks!



simplicityinsound said:


> Bing


----------



## lucky1 (Mar 1, 2009)

That my friends is why they're the best in the biz !!!! They should build a rocket ship ! They could do it ! Lol...


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

You guys just keep outdoing yourselves. Awesome work!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

SQram said:


> Very nice work guys, and thank you for posting all the behind the scenes build pics, I definitely take a lot away from your posts.
> 
> Quick question, where do you guys source the honeycomb grill material from? Do you order it from somewhere or is it purchased locally?
> 
> Thanks!


Funny you ask.. I saw it hiding behind some other metal at the metal supply place I get my stock from. I picked it up because it looked cool, well before we started on JJs car. It ended up being a good match!

I think you might be able to get it from mcmastercarr.com if not there, I think Mobile Solutions might have it..


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Funny you ask.. I saw it hiding behind some other metal at the metal supply place I get my stock from. I picked it up because it looked cool, well before we started on JJs car. It ended up being a good match!
> 
> I think you might be able to get it from mcmastercarr.com if not there, I think Mobile Solutions might have it..


I recently bought some expanded metal that looks exactly what Joey used from 3003 Aluminum Perforated Sheets by VALUE BRAND - Aluminum Perforated Sheets by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies

I bought 20 ga, 77% open area, 9/32" center spacing, staggered hole pattern, hex hole shape, 0.25" hole dia, 40" length. The sheet was 40"x36" in size and cost $37.09 including shipping.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for anyone who followed the latest mass email links here that had the title "Bing does it again":

*JOEY did about 97.365 percent of the build...i just for the most part stood around and stared...*






I will however, take most of the credit for putting up the log


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

So is this a half million dollar car or what? Lol

This is one of my dream cars and to see it at this level of customization is inspiring. I love it!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

SQram said:


> Very nice work guys, and thank you for posting all the behind the scenes build pics, I definitely take a lot away from your posts.
> 
> Quick question, where do you guys source the honeycomb grill material from? Do you order it from somewhere or is it purchased locally?
> 
> Thanks!


I felt the same way as you did about Bing's (and JOey recently) build logs. I learned a lot and loved their style. The other cool thing about the honeycomb/hex grille is that it mimics the grille of the Gladen Aerospace mids and tweets. Gotta love that continuity!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I think it ended up being a pretty fair deal, I mean, you got to stand around and stare on this build, and I get to stand around and stare at the Audi Avant build! 




simplicityinsound said:


> for anyone who followed the latest mass email links here that had the title "Bing does it again":
> 
> *JOEY did about 97.365 percent of the build...i just for the most part stood around and stared...*
> 
> ...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I think it ended up being a pretty fair deal, I mean, you got to stand around and stare on this build, and I get to stand around and stare at the Audi Avante build!


Oh **** me..... lol

Oh good we r doing an Avant not an avante...phew

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad ass build guys, as usual.. Its inspirational to see your work.

Im looking for something I seen used in pics on page one, the aluminun jig for routering rectangles/squares. It was used for the trim ring.. Looks like it could be a home made piece but its similar to a letter jig. If its available commercially please let me know where to find this one. Im wanting one to go up to say 24" square. I can machine one but would rather just buy it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^google for "Fukuda router tool" (the famous Mark Fukuda!)


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweeet.. Found it.. $472 for the 36" x 36". Thats a bit more than I wanna blow on this tool.


Looks simple enough of a design. I might just make one, unless some one knows where to grab one under, say $300 for the 3' square one?

Thanks a ton Diy.Phil


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^cool! Yeah it's pretty expensive, efficient and probably ok for guys that use it many times a week/month on nice/fancy projects. (I use pre-drawn/printed adhesive Avery labels (masking tape may work), scrap 1/4" thick wood strips and wood glue. After routing, pry away the strips/label with a scraper.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The problem is when you want the big one..

fukuda router tool

I would love to have a 36", but I haven't ponied up the dough yet....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Phil, there is a double sided tape that I use that is great for sticking things down and then removing. I get it from my friend Joey. I will have him comment here.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

*Attention to Detail - Megalog: 2013 GT-R Show/SQ Build - Mosconi, Gladen, Pio...*

Hi guys. 
I sell among other things the router bits and tape that my friends at SiS use. The router template tape is a
Very thin design. With very high tack strength it prevents lateral shift to resist your templates moving when using a router to duplicate said template into another material such as mdf plastic. Etc










I stock it in a variety of thicknesses. 1/2" 3/4 " and 1". All in 100 ft rolls

If anyone has questions or want to order some. Let me know
Pm or email. Joeystools. At. Gmail.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I use that stuff /\ all the time for not only routering, but also temporarily holding pieces together when doing a mock up. I can't live without it!!!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Many uses besides routing. Ill need to make some videos. 
I used it with the compund cuts to make my dust collection hood for my miter saw


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been sitting here for a couple days now trying to put into words what I think of this build. I can't come up with anything that hasn't already been said. This one is purely off-the charts! You guys have really outdone yourselves here. I'll most definitely have to find a way to get a listen to this vehicle. Any chance you want to come on down with me to Cali. in a month for the March 8th get together?:blush: 

Those 3 inch midranges are really high on my 'must listen' list now that I know they are 3 inch and will drop right into my pillars. For some reason I thought those were 4 inch. I would love any info I can get on them. What are these things worth anyways? Listening impressions? How about a review of them in the review forum? These things come with grills as well usually?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

james2266 said:


> I have been sitting here for a couple days now trying to put into words what I think of this build. I can't come up with anything that hasn't already been said. This one is purely off-the charts! You guys have really outdone yourselves here. I'll most definitely have to find a way to get a listen to this vehicle. Any chance you want to come on down with me to Cali. in a month for the March 8th get together?:blush:
> 
> Those 3 inch midranges are really high on my 'must listen' list now that I know they are 3 inch and will drop right into my pillars. For some reason I thought those were 4 inch. I would love any info I can get on them. What are these things worth anyways? Listening impressions? How about a review of them in the review forum? These things come with grills as well usually?


The March 8 GTG may be tough for me as I think I have to be in Vancouver around that time. You will have plenty of chances to have a listen though. I'll have the car at a couple of major performance car shows this year in Seattle and Vancouver. Theres even a car audio show in Kamloops (Andre's Car Audio - Summer Thunder) that I attended last summer with my truck which will be only about 5-6 hrs away from you. I'll be happy to let you listen.

The price is expensive, but after hearing them, they are justified. The grilles on the mids were an added accessory. I hope a review will be available on them soon. Maybe Duane from Orca can provide a link to the specs.

I've seen your posts on this and other forums and I can say you've got a ton of enthusiasm about audio! I recall you trying hard to listen to all types of high end speakers and being frustrated as I once was with the relative lack of high end gear to demo. One thing I can say that I have learned so far about audio gear and so-called "high end" speakers in particular is that most speakers at this level with the Utopias, Esotar2, Phass, and countless other brands (including the amazing Aerospace sets) is that the install/tune is a 100% factor in bringing the best out of them. 

You have heard it countless times, but I'm gonna say it again. Most any high-end speaker can be made to sound great or made to sound **** depending on the amount of preparation and detail to get it installed and tuned well.
These guys at SIS really took the time to go over what it was I was looking for in a system, took the energy to prepare the vehicle in terms of noise floor reduction and source component selection, planned/visualized (and tested) placement of speakers in a car that was not the most familiar car to them. Etc, etc.

Those steps and the amount of detail and care that they brought to the table is what will make me a repeat customer.
I have no reservation shipping a car to them thousands of miles away because I know exactly what I am going to get. It would be easy for me to go to a local shop and save thousands of dollars in shipping and headache with organizing it all. But I've been down that road and I can tell you I have not been nearly as happy with the results.

It is rare for a shop to post such extensive build logs of nearly every car that they do. Perhaps shop owners don't have the time to do so, or maybe they may not want to display their techniques? I say, showing the logs and being transparent with the build is THE BEST CALLING CARD and an instant validation of the quality of work you should expect.

No matter what you end up deciding to purchase for your front stage speakers, just make sure your installer is ready to give 100% to making sure they will perform in exactly the way the manufacturer knows they can.

Many guys here online will agree with me. Many great vendors/engineers have given me countless hours of support and guidance. Jerry Neibur, Don from Phass, Duane from Orca, Dave Oakley, Patrick from Zuki, even good old Howard Doctor from his days at AVI...there are amzing products out there, just make sure they get the TLC they deserve.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for that fairly long blurb. I think I am finally realizing just how important the install is. You need equipment that will give you the ouput you need in the right frequency bands of course but so much does come down to install. I am kind of lucky that I have a local shop that just might rival SiS in many areas. Their shop is very similar in many ways. Separate rooms for woodworking/metal working/ etc... They really do put out some very nice vehicle installs. I have had them do work for me that I was unwilling to do myself. I would get them to do the entire build for me but to be honest, I just plain old can't afford it. They are most certainly not cheap. For some things I am totally willing to pay for tho. I have found so much of my build I am proud that I built it myself. It has been a learning experience in every step that I repeat. For example, my first attempt at fiberglass didn't turn out bad at all from what I am told. they resonated like crazy and I surely did not get the best out of the Scan 10f. When I built my apillars, I took this into account more than anything else. I have just a cheap pair of Fountek FR89ex right now that I just finished retuning after doing some deadening in behind. I was listening and thinking to myself, 'Man these are beautiful sounding'. There is not a single vibration in my pillars even at full output. I wish I could say that for the damned doors that house my Morel 8s. I'll have to go back into them AGAIN. I just can't seem to get rid of a nasty freakin' buzz. It just destroys some songs for me. Maybe I need to seriously look at doing kicks for my midbass. I will be talking to a great many people about this down there. Its great that a number of vehicles down there have large midbass in their kicks to hear what that brings to the table. Joey... yet another thing I need to discuss with you. Its great that there are guys like this that are willing to help out on occasion. This really is a wonderful forum for gaining knowledge and of course sourcing items on occasion too.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree there is a ton of gratification in doing it yourself. 90% of all the systems I've owned were DIY done myself with the help of countless others and their tools! There is a point that I have reached though where the quality of what I seek now cannot be achieved without an inordinate waste of time and material. What would take me a week to do, installers like JOey or Bing could do in their sleep and make a nicer job of it to boot. Then it just makes financial sense to do my own profession and earn money to pay for the top quality. My time earns paying for their time and a smile on my face every time I push on the gas pedal!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Went and visited JJ today while on a mini vacation...his 3 year daughter gave the best present ever to us...lovin it!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Those 3 inch midranges are really high on my 'must listen' list now that I know they are 3 inch and will drop right into my pillars. For some reason I thought those were 4 inch. I would love any info I can get on them. What are these things worth anyways? Listening impressions? How about a review of them in the review forum? These things come with grills as well usually?


In the US they retail at $3k. I use mine in the kicks and they are beautiful.

Here are some specs on the 3.

Name HG-80AeroPP-3
DC resistance Rdc 2,5 Ω
Nominal impedance ZN 3 Ω
Resonance frequency fs 110 HZ
Voice coil diameter 25 mm
Mechanical Q factor Qms 3,27
Electrical Q factor Qes 0,34
Total Q factor Qts 0,31
Moving mass Md 3,3 g
Effective piston area Sd 35 cm2
Mechanical resistance Rms 0,7 Kg/s
Compliance Cms 0,63 mm/N
Force factor BL 4,1 Tm
Equivalent air volume Vas 1,1 dm3
Efficiency η 0,41 %
SPL 2,83V/1m 93,19 dB
High-pass / Hochpass > 300 Hz 18 dB/Oct > 350 Hz 12 dB/Oct


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> In the US they retail at $3k. I use mine in the kicks and they are beautiful.
> 
> Here are some specs on the 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Basher. $3k?!? Wowsers You can get like 2 ES430 for that. Made them look alot cheaper now. :laugh: I'd love to hear them even if I will likely never afford them. Well, always a shot at the lottery I guess. Are you going to the March 8th gtg? Would love to hear your setup.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh hell no. California is WAY to far. lol


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> Oh hell no. California is WAY to far. lol


lol la - Louisiana. Not Los Angeles. Oops


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Went and visited JJ today while on a mini vacation...his 3 year daughter gave the best present ever to us...lovin it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great day having you over sharing stories and a drink with friends and family! And then my long suffering team goes ahead and decides to win the Super Bowl!!! You're a good luck charm Bing!!! That card from my daughter is straight from the heart as we totally love the amazing tunes in the GTR.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And, to clarify.. That price is for the complete 3way active set.... (not just the mid)




james2266 said:


> Thanks for the info Basher. $3k?!? Wowsers You can get like 2 ES430 for that. Made them look alot cheaper now. :laugh: I'd love to hear them even if I will likely never afford them. Well, always a shot at the lottery I guess. Are you going to the March 8th gtg? Would love to hear your setup.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And, to clarify.. That price is for the complete 3way active set.... (not just the mid)


Thanks Joey. That makes more sense to me. Can you buy the speaker components separately? $3k is still pretty up there but actually not much higher than I figured that set would be worth. It is back on my must listen list.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> What a great day having you over sharing stories and a drink with friends and family! And then my long suffering team goes ahead and decides to win the Super Bowl!!! You're a good luck charm Bing!!! That card from my daughter is straight from the heart as we totally love the amazing tunes in the GTR.


Oh yeah..just remember...when Bing comes to town...the seahawks win...I will be looking forward to the future trips! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Oh yeah..just remember...when Bing comes to town...the seahawks win...I will be looking forward to the future trips!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha! Good luck for sure! I wonder if it would work with Skype?
#CheapCanadianBastard


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hahaha! Good luck for sure! I wonder if it would work with Skype?
> #CheapCanadianBastard


Last time I used skype was during the seahawks steelers super bowl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Last time I used skype was during the seahawks steelers super bowl.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Ok then, consider your flights booked!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Ok then, consider your flights booked!!!


To keep up the image...when do they play the Browns? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> To keep up the image...when do they play the Browns?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Haha! I love it! But....they don't play the Browns until 2015 season.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Haha! I love it! But....they don't play the Browns until 2015 season.


Hmm houston or jax then lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> In the US they retail at $3k. I use mine in the kicks and they are beautiful.
> 
> Here are some specs on the 3.
> 
> ...


3k for the mid only? or the whole set? 

Kelvin


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> 3k for the mid only? or the whole set?
> 
> Kelvin


Whole set

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> 3k for the mid only? or the whole set?
> 
> Kelvin


I had answered that on page 5 before all this american football nonsense ensued!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Bad a$$'car ....beautiful work great job


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I had answered that on page 5 before all this american football nonsense ensued!


Nonsense?! That's unAmerican! Lol


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D. (May 27, 2013)

Excellent execution. The devil surely got lost in that beautiful, technical, & artistic maze. Wow.......


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> Whole set
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the info  Had to ask coz another member also thought that it was for the mids only. 

Kelvin


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Haha! I love it! But....they don't play the Browns until 2015 season.


The Install looks great JJ. And coming from a long time avid 49ers fan who was rooting for my wife's Broncos, congrats on the win. It looks like the NFC Championship game was the real Super Bowl. 

You guys better be ready next year. My Niners got something for ya!!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> The Install looks great JJ. And coming from a long time avid 49ers fan who was rooting for my wife's Broncos, congrats on the win. It looks like the NFC Championship game was the real Super Bowl.
> 
> You guys better be ready next year. My Niners got something for ya!!!!


Hahaha! Great to hear from ya Jerry! I'm glad you like the install, Bing and JOey are truly making their mark in the mobile electronics world. 
You're not the first person who said the real Super Bowl was 2 weeks ago. For what it's worth I'm just glad that the NFC West is no longer a joke in the league. Next year will be really fun, I wanna see a niners / Seahawks rematch. That game was waay too fun.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Found one more night time pic on my phone...before the ipads












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Found one more night time pic on my phone...before the ipads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic! It actually may represent the car more accurately during the competition season as I may be getting a sponsor for a new lightweight trunk lid and spoiler (as well as some other subtle body mods) to temporarily replace the stock one.


----------



## iVincent (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Mate =) Brilliant work!

I've got a question - How does the OEM headunit interaction with the pioneer dex-p90?

I ask becuase I have a Ford focus 2012 with satnav, bluetooth etc, and I want to install a aftermarket headunit but control it from the OEM headunit.

Cheers,
Vince


----------



## alkay (Feb 19, 2014)

double DSP processor,i think it will be better for using head unit like denon,mcintosh
but very nice installation,especially in wiring


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

iVincent said:


> Hi Mate =) Brilliant work!
> 
> I've got a question - How does the OEM headunit interaction with the pioneer dex-p90?
> 
> ...


Uh... wow. I don't think I have heard that one before. Bing?


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Not happening. There are some manufactures (i.e. Kenwood) that will interface with the Maestro system in a ford by completely replacing the factory unit. A company called idatalink also makes a aftermarket interface that will adapt a aftermarket HU to the maestro system. Being a focus, I don't think you have that, but a ford all in one system. In that case, there is no way for the factory HU to control an aftermarket HU. You will have to replace or add an aftermarket HU for the sound system


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

OH...... THAT....




Thunderplains said:


> Not happening. There are some manufactures (i.e. Kenwood) that will interface with the Maestro system in a ford by completely replacing the factory unit. A company called idatalink also makes a aftermarket interface that will adapt a aftermarket HU to the maestro system. Being a focus, I don't think you have that, but a ford all in one system. In that case, there is no way for the factory HU to control an aftermarket HU. You will have to replace or add an aftermarket HU for the sound system


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the best i saw was someone took a pioneer 880 PRS and integrate it into the fascia of a last gen subaru legacy...i was jealous...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

iVincent said:


> Hi Mate =) Brilliant work!
> 
> I've got a question - How does the OEM headunit interaction with the pioneer dex-p90?
> 
> ...


For this build, the aftermarket audio remains fully standalone with regards to the OEM touchscreen. I wanted clean sources in both BT streaming realm (Mosconi 6to8) and from CD (Pioneer P99). The on-board processor of the P99 is not being used. 
For both convenience/ease of CD playback and the novelty of doing the first DIN head unit install into an R35 GTR, we chose the P99. The Mosconi still remains my master vol/sub control and activates preferentially with BT streaming.
I like what you are trying to achieve though and I wish you success w that project Vince!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

alkay said:


> double DSP processor,i think it will be better for using head unit like denon,mcintosh
> but very nice installation,especially in wiring


Initially we were going to go with a Nakamichi CD 700 or one of my Alpine 9990 decks (each of them mint, BNIB), but to ensure reliability over these nearly decade old headunits, we sought a new P99. The redundant processor is a bit of a waste, but nevertheless a very clean headunit with accessible replacement if needed.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I was going through some of my photos today when I came across this one...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Initially we were going to go with a Nakamichi CD 700 or one of my Alpine 9990 decks (each of them mint, BNIB), but to ensure reliability over these nearly decade old headunits, we sought a new P99. The redundant processor is a bit of a waste, but nevertheless a very clean headunit with accessible replacement if needed.


Sounds like you have an awesome gear collection! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> then a whole bunch of threaded inserts were installed onto the inside of the main arm panels, these will be used later to bolt down both the painted inner trim panel and the edge lit textured plexi glass panels:


I've tried using some of those threaded fasteners in mdf and had a problem w/ them splitting the mdf, (flaking like a stack of pancakes) going to a bigger drill bit seemed to help a bit, but not enough. you got any tips on using those?

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Nobody, or did this get buried?

Josh


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Oops didnt see..really haven't had much of an issue when the correct bit is used..but I have chamfered or forstner bit the top a lil and it seems to help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice work, as always!
Sleep is highly over-rated..................


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> Oops didnt see..really haven't had much of an issue when the correct bit is used..but I have chamfered or forstner bit the top a lil and it seems to help
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll give that a try. BTW, damn fine job!

Josh


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, you had to quote that entire post? Lol


----------



## fahadco80 (Mar 19, 2015)

Golden Ear said:


> Wow, you had to quote that entire post? Lol


Better now, LOL


----------



## fahadco80 (Mar 19, 2015)

simplicityinsound said:


> Oops didnt see..really haven't had much of an issue when the correct bit is used..but I have chamfered or forstner bit the top a lil and it seems to help
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I really need help on this..

I have a 2009 Nissan GTR with Bose factory audio system, the head unit have only 4 channels going into the Bose amp (front right, front left, rear right and rear left), and the Bose amp synthesis the 4 channels to (3 way front right, 3 way front left, rear right, rear left, centre channel and two subs).

Now if I want to change all my speakers and amp to any different brand, can I use the Alpine PXA-H800 or the 360.3 or any other makes to input the 4 channels thats coming from the head unit and get the 6 channels? like the factory setup.

Please keep in mind that I am going to use the front's 3 way component speakers with the passive crossover that comes with it, so each 3 way will be on one channel on the new amp, and no plans at all to change or add a new head unit. I want to keep all factory speakers locations working, I do not want to cancel any of them and will be adding to more speakers which are below.


Below are the parts I am planning to install:
2x HERTZ ENERGY ES200.5 Subs (stock location)
1x HERTZ HI-ENERGY HL 70 Center (stock location)
1x HERTZ DCX87.3 Rear deck (stock location)
1x HERTZ HCX 690 Rear side walls (fabricated location)
1x HERTZ HSK 163 (3 WAY) Doors (front stock location)

I will be using a sound processor, 2x 4 channels amps for all speakers and 1 mono to power the subs

Is there a way to connect the HSK 3 way passive xover box to one channel on the aftermarket amp instead of 2 channels to each door? so I can reserve a channels for my other speakers, as I am going to add more speakers than the OEM setup.

Please let me know what is your suggestions.


Please let me know if I can make the factory 4 channel to do all my new speakers. And what other parts do I need (if I am missing something) to make this setup work?

Or do I have to keep the factory Bose amp and use its high level speaker outputs to the DSP to the new amps.

PS: I attached a photo of my current in and out amp harness that shows the 4 channels in and all the synthesised out channels.



Best regards


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ironically, the stock stereo is the one thing i did not take a look at with this car since we did an aftermarket deck...but with most nissan bose systems, it should be full range low level before the amp.


----------

